# Route advice Brecon Beacons



## Spinney (15 Sep 2016)

Hi all
We're going to Brecon for the weekend, prob. 1 day walking, 1 day cycling.
I've planned a route to Talybont-on-Usk, then past the two reservoirs, on to Trefechan then back up the A470 for a bit, turn left below the Llwyn-on reservoir to Penderyn then north to Sennybridge and loop back to Brecon just north of the A40. I think I've done bits of it before.

But my question is, I can get from Pontstcill to Trefechan via the B road, but there is also what is labelled on some maps as the Taff Trail, and some as cycle route 8, from just east of Pontisticill, following the river (roughly) and putting you onto the A4054 just before the A470/A465 roundabout to the west of Merthyr Tydfil.
My question is - what is the surface like on this bit of cycle path? We're on touring bikes, but even flat and relatively smooth gravelly surfaces can be quite tiring, and I'm wondering if we'd be better just sticking to the B road (given that I'm likely to be knackered from the amount of ascent anyway by the end of the day).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## the_mikey (15 Sep 2016)

All my googling suggests there's a route just past Pontsticill using an old railway line, looks like a smooth surface from the google streetview where a road crosses a bridge, it should get you south of the A465 where you should be able to join the A470.

The surface on Cefn Coed Viaduct:


----------

